# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Εργαλεία & Όργανα Μέτρησης >  Βλάβη Πολυμετρο VC97

## IXHEM

Αγαποιτοι.. καθώς μετρούσα την θερμοκρασία με το πολυμετρο μου μιας γυμνης αντιστασης απο σεσουαρ .. ακουμπισα καταλαθος την αντισταση.. με αποτελεσμα (εναν μικρο σπινθήρα) δηλαδη να μεταφέρθηκε ρευμα μεσα στο πολυμετρο..ταυτοχρονα ακουσα και ενα μικρο μπαμ μεσα στο πολυμετρο. αυτο ειχε σαν αποτελεσμα να μου χαλασει την κλιμακα της θερμοκρασιας,της αντιστασης,των πυκνωτων,των διοδων..

οι κλιμακες της *τασης* και της *εντασης* δεν εχουν υποστει βλαβη.!

*Ανοιξα το πολυμετρο*.. και μονο μια αντισταση παρατήρησα οτι ηταν πολυ λιγο μαυρη απο πανω (σχεδον δεν φαινοταν).. την ξεκολλησα και την μετρησα.. και ενω επανω εγραφε 1000 που ισοδυναμει με 100Ω στο πολυμετρο(αλλο πολυμετρο) μου έδειχνε περιπου 400κΩ ,ετσι την αλλαξα με μια αλλη..ομως το προβλημα παρεμεινε το ιδιο.. παρακαλω οσοι μπορουν να βοηθυσουν ας το κανουν.. σας ευχαριστω πολυ.!

----------


## JOUN

Στα ειπαμε ηδη στο Hlektronika..Και εδω οι ιδιοι ημαστε,τα ιδια θα ακουσεις..

----------


## IXHEM

> Στα ειπαμε ηδη στο Hlektronika..Και εδω οι ιδιοι ημαστε,τα ιδια θα ακουσεις..


Για μισό λεπτο.. σπουδάζεις στην Κοζανη ??

----------


## Δημήτρης104

http://elektrotanya.com/multimeter_v.../download.html Ίσως αυτό μπορεί να σε βοηθήσει. Αν δεν  έχει πάθει ζημια το ολοκληρωμένο.

----------


## JOUN

> Για μισό λεπτο.. σπουδάζεις στην Κοζανη ??


Oχι..Εχει πολλα χρονια που τελειωσα τις σπουδες μου..
Απλως βλεπω οτι με το ιδιο ονομα εχεις κανει τις ιδιες ερωτησεις στο Hlektronika που ειναι αδελφο σαιτ αυτου εδω.. αρα ;

----------


## IXHEM

> http://elektrotanya.com/multimeter_v.../download.html Ίσως αυτό μπορεί να σε βοηθήσει. Αν δεν  έχει πάθει ζημια το ολοκληρωμένο.


Σε ευχαριστω.!αν εχει παθει ζημιά το ολοκληρωμένο δεν υπαρχει ιατρικό?! οταν ανοιξα το πολυμετρο το ολοκληρωμένο ειναι μια μαυρη κουκιδα! προφανώς αν υποστεί αυτο ζημια τοτε δεν εχεις παρα να το πεταξεις  :Very Happy:  ?

----------


## Δημήτρης104

Σωστά. Αν έχει ζημιά το ολοκληρωμένο δεν επισκευάζετε. Μπορείς να το κρατήσεις να μετράς τάση και ένταση αν εκεί δουλεύει σωστά, αλλά καλύτερα χρησιμοποίησε το  για χαμηλές τάσεις, πιστεύω να κατάλαβες που πονάνε τα φθηνά πολύμετρα. :Wink:

----------

